# I'm confused...



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

OK, so i bred a broken marked brown & white dutch doe (black eyes) , with a yellow and white belted buck (yellow with white belt, & pink eyes).
I do not know the parents or earlier family of these mice but was expecting some spots on the babies.
Cookie (my doe) gave birth 3 days ago to 10 babies, and all i could tell the first 2 days was that 5 of them have pink/red eyes
(like Stride there daddy), and 5 have black/blue eyes, half and half.
Now i have no clue what colors they are going to be because they all look kind of the same except for the eyes, bright or foggy pink with some 
grey or brighter pink and darker pink here and there, most of them have lighter heads then bodies.
If they were going to be spotted wouldn't i be able to tell by now????
I can't get pics today but i may be able to get a few tomorrow morning.
Can you help me figure out what they are??????? :lol: :?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Recessive spotting (piebald, Dutch, broken, etc) and belted (recessive banded) are two different genes. Unless your belted buck carries piebald or your piebald doe carries belted, your kittens will be unmarked but will carry both genes.

If there are markings in the litter you'll be able to see them on the black eyed ones by now, but you won't see any markings on the pink eyed ones until the fur comes through


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Ah! LOL, can you tell me two mice that will give me any kind of marked, brindle, dutch, spotted, belted...Etc 
Babies???
Wait since i have a broken marked doe (she only sort of dutch), can i just get a broken buck????


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes you can just get a piebald buck, or you can breed a son back to her. That'll give you piebald mice in the litter. If you breed a daughter back to the belted dad you'll get more belted mice.

I don't know what kind of mice you have, but broken is the name for a specific show-standard marking, so we use the term piebald for recessive spotted marked mice which don't fit either the Dutch, broken or even show standard.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Ok, so because the babies carry piebald, i would get piebald for sure if i bred one of Cookies unmarked bucks back to her???
Just making sure even if i do not know her background??


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes, that's right


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you very much for your help, do you have any clue what these babies could be then??
And even if the black eyed ones don't have spots in this litter, could the pink eyes have some??


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Ok, i was holding them and i noticed one or two that look like they have very faint greyish markings,
i'm so exited!!!!!!!


----------

